# aaaaaaaah help!!.. for school



## AmonRa (Sep 7, 2005)

i've started an art project at school about 1950's/60's toy rockets.. and need to find an artist who has done work similar to this.. help any one?   .. please no lichenstien


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 7, 2005)

Similar to what?  What kind of project are you doing?


----------



## AmonRa (Sep 7, 2005)

unfortunatley we havent been givn much info on it yet  but i've based my work on a photograph of a set of toy rockets from a collection from all over the world... think futurama. i need to find an artist who has dont paintings/models/what ever in the 'pulp fiction' genre...sorry i cant be very specific


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 8, 2005)

AmonRa said:
			
		

> ...need to find an artist who has done work similar to this..


...have you tried Jack Coggins?


----------



## AmonRa (Sep 10, 2005)

cyborg_cinema said:
			
		

> ...have you tried Jack Coggins?


wow thats spot on! thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 10, 2005)

AmonRa said:
			
		

> wow thats spot on! thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much


...you're welcome—glad to help.


----------

